# Open a Bank (Savings) Account with an US Bank in the US w/o an US Address as an Expat



## Julian_7 (1 mo ago)

Hi everybody,

great to see that so many users are exchanging experience and knowledge here. After i used the search and searched the net, allow me to ask you the following question which may hopefully be valuable for others as well:

*Does anybody know, if, and if yes, what US Bank grants the possibility to open up an account under the following conditions:*

*Account holder would be an US Citizen (Social Security No, US Travelling Passport, Passport Card)*
*Living permanently in Germany (Expat, doing the yearly tax declaration)*
*Looking for an Savings Account (Tagesgeld, ggf. Festgeldkonto) with a original US Bank in US $ located in the US*
*Without having an US Address or Phone Number*

I found a few special cases in this forum and on the net, but they're all regarding different "use cases". Would be great if someone has a few good hints on this.

Thank's and have a great time
Julian


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Does this need to be an actual physical bank? Or would you be happy with an online bank? If the latter, just use Wise and set up a US dollar account. It has a US routing number, is affiliated with a US bank for wire transfers etc. I think the only thing it does not do is paper checks.


----------



## Julian_7 (1 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Does this need to be an actual physical bank? Or would you be happy with an online bank? If the latter, just use Wise and set up a US dollar account. It has a US routing number, is affiliated with a US bank for wire transfers etc. I think the only thing it does not do is paper checks.


Harry Moles, thank you very much for your reply! In this particular usecase the focus really would be more having an option to run a savings account - which would be totally ok with a online bank as well.

*@all:*
I found a pretty usable solution explained here of this forum, a membership on the ACA with the option to then open up an bank account with the SDFCU - even for Expats w/o any US address.
That may do the trick and hopefully could serve as a hint for others as well. If, anyways, somebody knows further options please let me know.

Have a great winter holiday time (-:


----------



## Julian_7 (1 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Wise is probably going to be much quicker and easier to set up than SDFCU and will serve the same purpose.





Julian_7 said:


> In this particular usecase the focus really would be more having an option to run a *savings* account


Is Wise serving the same purpose? Can a savings account be opened up with wise, at a US Bank?


----------



## Julian_7 (1 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Wise offers a US dollar account with a US routing number. That serves your purpose.


I doubt that, Harry Moles. Wise isn't, as far as i can understand, a Bank!
Wise is a Money Transfer Service, that collaborates with Banks. (Barcleys, Wells Fargo)

So does Wise pay Interest, on a savings account?
Is the money insured, as it is on a bank?
I think it's a good intention to try help here, but are you certain that you really read and understood the question?



Julian_7 said:


> *Open a Bank (Savings) Account with an US Bank in the US *





Julian_7 said:


> *Looking for an Savings Account (Tagesgeld, ggf. Festgeldkonto) with a original US Bank in US $ located in the US*


_You may beware of misleading other readers. So, i'd come back to my own findings on this, and kindly ask you to leave that information transparent:_


*@all:*
I found a pretty usable solution explained here of this forum, a membership on the ACA with the option to then open up an bank account with the SDFCU - even for Expats w/o any US address.
That may do the trick and hopefully could serve as a hint for others as well. *If, anyways, somebody knows further options please let me know.

Have a great winter holiday time (-:*


----------



## Julian_7 (1 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Details ...


]<((((*> 

*@all:*
I found a pretty usable solution explained here of this forum, a membership on the ACA with the option to then open up an bank account with the SDFCU - even for Expats w/o any US address.
That may do the trick and hopefully could serve as a hint for others as well. *If, anyways, somebody knows further options please let me know.

Have a great winter holiday time (-:*


----------

